# Craftsman Throttle Linkage Reassembly



## satnamcat (Sep 17, 2010)

Lawnmower-Craftsman - Model No: 917.376290; Engine-Craftsman - Model No. 143.966010. Removed and worked on/cleaned carburetor. Current throttle linkage reconnection doesn't feel right and the engine runs at low idle regardless of setting and eventually stalls. I've explored numerous assemblies without success. I shifted the governor rod/lever (photo 2) when cleaning so that may also be a contributing factor. Online diagrams/service manuals not useful. Sears in-store employees unable to help; Sears parts and service, unwilling. I would be immensely grateful for any assistance in getting this machine back in service. Thank you! Unable to attach photos


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you have to make a few posts before you can attach photos. You can use an online hosting site like photobucket and then post a link. Pictures would be very helpful so we could advise on how to attach linkages. :thumbsup:


----------



## satnamcat (Sep 17, 2010)

*Throttle Linkage Photos*

Thank you!


----------



## satnamcat (Sep 17, 2010)

*Throttle Linkage Photos*

Here's the link:

http://s755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/satnamcat/


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

satnamcat said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://s755.photobucket.com/albums/xx200/satnamcat/


The solid rod goes to the front hole, to the left in the picture, in back, the spring needs to go up one hole. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Everything looks good with the exception of the location of where you have the connecting rod linkage between the governor arm and the carburetor. 

Do as geo stated in his post, here is your picture showing where the rod should be attached on your carburetor.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=116968&stc=1&d=1284906689

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## satnamcat (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thank you! Thank you! to you both. 30yearTech, your photo was especially helpful. You're the tech :dude: It's amazing how simply moving the linkage ever so slightly made all the difference. The machine is once again back in service.


----------

